# Anyone know the paint code for these Master Lights?



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bought this back in '98 from a shop in Texas, unfortunately they didn't know the code for this. I've always referred to it as "Rabobank". Thinking about going back to the steel fork:


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

colnagoG60 said:


> Bought this back in '98 from a shop in Texas, unfortunately they didn't know the code for this. I've always referred to it as "Rabobank". Thinking about going back to the steel fork:


Can't see the picture but I believe it's AD23. I have a Tecnos in that scheme.

Jeff


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Same pic, hosted elsewhere:


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

AD13 team rabo....scanned a catalog pic for you this time.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow! Much appreciated. Many blessings upon your home!


----------

